# 29.5 TERMINATORS



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Did anyone get a set of this nators yet because im getting new tires soon and its going to be 31" laws or 29.5 nators. Heres the thing though i ride alot of trail and nasty mud so kind of going for the nators looks like a smoother ride for the trail part but will kick *** in the mud.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yes ole dude just put them on his rene... look for his post.

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=58&page=19

there are some pics of them. He has a lot of posts in the 4 page long terminator thread too....

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=8545


----------

